# div verschieben



## meiner0815 (18. April 2006)

hallo!

wie kann man einen Layer alle paar Millisekunden um einen pixel verschieben?

ich habs mit, irgendwas.style.left schon probiert aber
das liefert immer einen string also z.b. 100px
und wenn man dann zu dem 1 dazurechnen möchte, geht das nicht.

hat da wer ne Idee?

mfg
meiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Schau mal hier in den 2. Post, da hab ich Code abgelegt mit dem ich einen Layer mit der Maus verschieben kann. Den brauchst Du nur etwas anpassen um ihn sekuendlich automatisch zu verschieben.


----------

